# Change port download mirror



## Hooman (Feb 16, 2016)

Hello everyone

How can I change mirror in FreeBSD 10.2? Now I download Gnome with 20-30 KB/s

Thanks


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 16, 2016)

RANDOMIZE_MASTER_SITES=yes can be added to /etc/make.conf to choose a mirror randomly.  Sometimes there is one mirror that is always a problem.  When asking elsewhere, someone cleverly suggested using local DNS to override that.  I just set mine to return 127.0.0.2.  Coincidentally, this was for one very slow Gnome mirror in Belgium.


----------



## Hooman (Feb 20, 2016)

wblock@ said:


> RANDOMIZE_MASTER_SITES=yes can be added to /etc/make.conf to choose a mirror randomly.  Sometimes there is one mirror that is always a problem.  When asking elsewhere, someone cleverly suggested using local DNS to override that.  I just set mine to return 127.0.0.2.  Coincidentally, this was for one very slow Gnome mirror in Belgium.


Thanks i do but not change. I can't install any software on my computer


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 20, 2016)

Temporarily add an entry to /etc/hosts to block out the problem mirror.

```
127.0.0.2 ftp.example.com
```
Then try again.

There could be other network-related problems, like going through a proxy.  Or actually, maybe you are trying to get packages.  You have not said.


----------

